# The Thanksgiving banner is abhorrent and tasteless



## XerxesQados (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm gonna have to put some salt on it. Whoever cooked it has no idea how to bring out the flavor.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

Should've been smoked in apple wood.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm offended at this banner. How dare someone shove their cooking fetish on me whenever I come here! I demand an apology!


----------



## Nebuk (Nov 26, 2009)

Did it get taken down? I don't see the new one.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh god you guys.

HE CAN BE DECAPITATED AND BAKED TO PERFECTION, BUT OH GOD IF HE'S EATEN TOO MUCH WE MUST ALL FLIP A SHIT.

Last Spanksgiving was wondrous.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't they know ferrox is dangerously high in cholesterol?

I can feel my arteries clogging just looking at it!


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

This banner makes me into vore.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> This banner makes me into vore.



<3


Also, lol.. do we gotta do this for every thanksgiving banner?


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Also, lol.. do we gotta do this for every thanksgiving banner?



Uh...yeah?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

XerxesQados said:


> Uh...yeah?



Why am I still here...


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 26, 2009)

I find it shallow and pedantic...


----------



## Toril Jane (Nov 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who really only cares about that picture for the art itself?
I mean, honestly! Cat's gotta eat just as much as any of us other Furs. e-e
Not the fault of a carnivore that they eat meat. Just like it's not the fault of an insectivore that they eat bugs.
Just because they are part animal doesn't mean they won't eat. Humans eat animals. Animals eat animals. Not that surprising....
Really, this is closer to real than a lot of the ways I've heard people describe Furry eating habits. *shrugs*
The idea is true to the animal... Not to mention comical.
Sorry Ferrox, but it's true.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2009)

It isn't the same recipe as last year, is it?

Stupid caching issues.  By the time it shows up on my end it will be well past its shelf life.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 26, 2009)

*The Thanksgiving banner is awesome and tasteful*

I knew someone was gonna bitch about the banner this year! 

I like the banner not only because the artist is also a friend of mine but also because it came out nice colorwise.


----------



## FatalTragedy2004 (Nov 26, 2009)

Did anyone else notice that it's not actually Fender, but a turkey dressed up like him, as said so by the artist here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2994882/#cid:22930640


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 26, 2009)

I know this is just a repeat of last year but I really don't like the banner that much. It's kind of meh and a little unsettling.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 26, 2009)

You furries bitch about the pettiest things regarding artwork it seems.


----------



## FatalTragedy2004 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, I'm not bitching, I like the banner! I just find it funny so many people go off the wall instead of actually looking to see what the artist has to say about it.


----------



## Cyo (Nov 26, 2009)

I see no pie here.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The Thanksgiving banner is awesome and tasteful*

hey


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Don't they know ferrox is dangerously high in cholesterol?
> I can feel my arteries clogging just looking at it!


The cholesterol is over 9000


Cyo said:


> I see no pie here.


WHAT NO PIE?!


----------



## Cyo (Nov 26, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> The cholesterol is over 9000
> 
> WHAT NO PIE?!



I made the fecking banner, I should at least get half a slice of pie! maybe just a bite 6-6


----------



## Zentio (Nov 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You furries bitch about the pettiest things regarding artwork it seems.



You're not good at detecting sarcasm are you?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyo said:


> I made the fecking banner, I should at least get half a slice of pie! maybe just a bite 6-6



No I'm just gonna eat you too >.>


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The Thanksgiving banner is awesome and tasteful*



Glaice said:


> I knew someone was gonna bitch about the banner this year!
> 
> I like the banner not only because the artist is also a friend of mine but also because i*t came out nice colorwise.*



Yes, he's a nice crispy brown, with the juices steaming out in a bursting cloud of flavour! Yum!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

What I want to know is

What did you fucking furries baste that turkey with >:C


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What I want to know is
> 
> What did you fucking furries baste that turkey with >:C



poptarts


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> poptarts



Does not compute


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What I want to know is
> 
> What did you fucking furries baste that turkey with >:C



We just sprinkled some crack on it and baked it for ten hours.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> We just sprinkled some crack on it and baked it for ten hours.



Sounds delish


----------



## Tigneon (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyo said:


> I see no pie here.



Damnit.

We all know it'll be dry if we cook'em that way.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What I want to know is
> 
> What did you fucking furries baste that turkey with >:C



Baste? The bird I get to nom on, got a dry rub that set overnight. At my home the bird has all sorts of fancy stuff done, and it makes it tastes wonderful!

;om nom nom yummy turkey;

Seems like to me only people who would be offended by the banner or vegetarians with a soft spot for birds or petaphiles.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 26, 2009)

This is making me hungry.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with Ratte. This is making me killer hungry. Gonna be a fatfur tonight! -=Waits for heads to roll.=- As stated though, someone always has to bitch about something. It's a given fact in and out of this community. It always happens. Someone's gonna cry because "OH NIO! I R AFEENDURD." Wah wah wah. I've seen worse shit on the front page for new submissions. You can't honestly say this is the worse thing you've seen on FA. :>


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Nov 26, 2009)

The problem here is that Rednef didn't brine the damn thing.

That turkey will be dry and tasteless.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 26, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> The problem here is that Rednef didn't brine the damn thing.
> 
> That turkey will be dry and tasteless.



Oh, so like your sister, you mean.

*ba-ZING!*


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Nov 26, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh, so like your sister, you mean.
> 
> *ba-ZING!*



Well I would expect ashes to be dry and tasteless... So yes.


----------



## ruhemaus (Nov 26, 2009)

Oy, vey...  I was thinking of decorating a cake and taking a picture of it banner-wise to submit for FA's birthday, but then I'd likely get accused of forcing sugar and pastry love on others! "OMG!  It's a cake!  It's anti-diabetics! It's making me wanna eat cake until I'm fat(er)!"

It's JUST A BANNER!

On an unrelated note, any chance there could ever be a Channukah banner on FA?   I mean, there ARE Jewish furries!  I should know, I run our mailing list & LJ community!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 26, 2009)

Mmm.  Cooked Fender.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Nov 26, 2009)

ruhemaus said:


> Oy, vey...  I was thinking of decorating a cake and taking a picture of it banner-wise to submit for FA's birthday, but then I'd likely get accused of forcing sugar and pastry love on others! "OMG!  It's a cake!  It's anti-diabetics! It's making me wanna eat cake until I'm fat(er)!"
> 
> It's JUST A BANNER!
> 
> On an unrelated note, any chance there could ever be a Channukah banner on FA?   I mean, there ARE Jewish furries!  I should know, I run our mailing list & LJ community!



No, instead you'd be inundated with "CAKE IS A LIE HURRR" jokes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 26, 2009)

poor poor fender ._. i will miss him so much ;_;
he looks tasty though X3


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The Thanksgiving banner is awesome and tasteful*



Glaice said:


> I knew someone was gonna bitch about the banner this year!
> 
> I like the banner not only because the artist is also a friend of mine but also because it came out nice colorwise.





Glaice said:


> You furries bitch about the pettiest things regarding artwork it seems.




And you completely missed the point that everyone in this thread was either not offended, didn't see it yet, or was being entirely facetious. It's like you don't even read things before getting on your high horse.


----------



## bluedrache (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm offended at the absolute lack of fetish in this banner. 

Though, I do have to say, he looks tasty and delicious!


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

It's meh :/


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: The Thanksgiving banner is awesome and tasteful*



Mojotech said:


> And you completely missed the point that everyone in this thread was either not offended, didn't see it yet, or was being entirely facetious. It's like you don't even read things before getting on your high horse.



That's Glaice for 'ya.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought the banner was funny, but I'll pretend that I'm offended simply for that slice of pie that was promised.

WHERE'S MY PIE, DAMMIT?!


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey if I stuck my dick in that would it still be gay?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 26, 2009)

I CAN'T FAP TO THIS!

There's no dong!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 26, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I thought the banner was funny, but I'll pretend that I'm offended simply for that slice of pie that was promised.
> 
> WHERE'S MY PIE, DAMMIT?!



Quick...I saw a raccoon steal it! Find the nearest canine fur and sick him/her on the case!


----------



## joshstory (Nov 26, 2009)

First them furries go and anthropomorphisize our critters, then they go and antorpomorphosize our dinners.... Who puts a tie on a Turkey?





ruhemaus said:


> On an unrelated note, any chance there could ever be a Channukah banner on FA?   I mean, there ARE Jewish furries!  I should know, I run our mailing list & LJ community!



Actually, I have to agree with this.  Now, in the mindset to appease as many folks as possible, I would suggest an Inter-faith banner to be put up for the days to be celebrated...


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You furries bitch about the pettiest things regarding artwork it seems.



You bitch about the pettiest things regarding furries bitching about things.

Just for this, I'm going to start calling you Christopher.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, you know I do..Zacky


----------



## Cyo (Nov 27, 2009)

ruhemaus said:


> Oy, vey...  I was thinking of decorating a cake and taking a picture of it banner-wise to submit for FA's birthday, but then I'd likely get accused of forcing sugar and pastry love on others! "OMG!  It's a cake!  It's anti-diabetics! It's making me wanna eat cake until I'm fat(er)!"
> 
> It's JUST A BANNER!
> 
> On an unrelated note, any chance there could ever be a Channukah banner on FA?   I mean, there ARE Jewish furries!  I should know, I run our mailing list & LJ community!


T_T FA does not support your kind
wir mÃ¼ssen die juden ausrutten!

JK, just get someone to draw it and submit it


----------

